# New Paypal Rules to Add Money



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just tried to transfer money from my bank account to my Paypal account. I got stopped because I can't indentify myself to Paypal's liking, so my account is now "Limited". They now want one of three things PHYSICALLY mailed to them (which is not likely to happen):

1. A photo ID showing my address
2. A utility bill or other bill showing my address
3. A copy of my social security card (not gonna happen)

At least I can still get money out of PP to my bank account.

Anyone encounter this new set of requirements?

Wanna know how stupid this is? I believe I can transfer money from my bank account to anyone else's PP account, just not to my own. Is the whole world going nuts?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you sure you went to the exact site address? People make similar site address so they can scam people's mistakes.
Sounds like a scam to me. I think you should contact Paypal and inquire about this.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just double checked my link...

https://www.paypal.com/

It certainly looks right.

In fact, I just received the following e-mail addressed directly to my name and not just "Paypal User":

Quote:
We need your help resolving an issue with your PayPal account.

What's the problem?

Before we can offer you certain products and services, federal regulations
require that we collect specific information to verify your identity. This
information includes your name, address, date of birth, and National Tax ID
or Social Security number. We haven't been able to verify your identity
using the information you provided, so we need some additional
documentation from you.

Until this issue is resolved, you'll be able to log in to your PayPal
account but you might not be able to add money to it or use some of your
account features.

How can you help?

It's usually pretty easy to take care of things like this. Most of the
time, we just need a little more information about your account or latest
transactions.

Please log in to your account and go to the Resolution Center to find out
what you need to do.

Joe


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

No way do they get your SS number, it still sounds fishy to me. I hope someone else on here has had this problem and can help you out.


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would call PayPal customer service and hopefully talk to a real person


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how about cutting out the middle man and going straight to the IRS and ask them. I verified my account years ago and have no problems. I don't ever see a need to put money into my paypal account as my bank account and a credit card are linked and if I need to make an instant payment I can use either source, instantly, or even PayPals credit card which I have. 
there is always someone yelling that the sky is falling when it is just a simple matter of dotting "t"s and crossing "i"s.
ask the IRS directly if they require PayPal to have that information.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One thing I've learned is if I get any messages from Ebay or Paypal in my email I delete them. I don't even open them. If either need to contact me I'll have a message in my Ebay messages on Ebay.. 

I also have my checking account linked to Ebay, but there's hardly more than a few dollars in there. It is my sole checking account, but if I had any real income, I would open another account and leave the minimum in the account I have linked. Any funds that get into my Paypal from a sale either get spent immediately on stock to carry on with my projects, or withdrawn. I have a credit/debit card through Paypal, and if needed I can buy a .01 stamp at the PO and get up to 50.00 back per transaction. (I have a bunch of .01 stamps!  ) 

I've heard horror stories of folks getting snagged in a scam, but in most cases, they opened the door to the problem themselves by opening an email and clicking the rather realistic looking link. I'm extra cautious when I'm getting sleepy. That's when my mistakes are most likely to occur.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Paypal*

It happen to me 3 yrs ago to. So i had to link my debit card to get verivied and after that never had any more trouble.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

alpink said:


> how about cutting out the middle man and going straight to the IRS and ask them. I verified my account years ago and have no problems. I don't ever see a need to put money into my paypal account as my bank account and a credit card are linked and if I need to make an instant payment I can use either source, instantly, or even PayPals credit card which I have.
> there is always someone yelling that the sky is falling when it is just a simple matter of dotting "t"s and crossing "i"s.
> ask the IRS directly if they require PayPal to have that information.


+1 I never put money in my PayPal account. I use direct debit and have credit card as stand by. 

Even though the addy is correct, that doesn't mean they can't skim your info. Call PayPal directly or e-mail their customer service; but do it from their site after you have loaded it, not the link they sent.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I am a firm believer in not leaving any money in my Paypal account, and only the minimum required in the bank account tied to Paypal. When I log into Paypal, they have my correct name, address, bank account and credit card but tell me my account is limited (as per the message above).

The bank account I tied to Paypal has a limit of 3 electronic transfers per month (and I used one already) which is why I can't always transfer money directly to others. My intent was to transfer enough money from the bank account to the Paypal account (in one transaction) where I could then pay a couple guys.

Doesn't anyone find it odd you can transfer from your bank account to anyone else's Paypal account except your own?

From everything I see, I am in the official Paypal site. The warning I got came while I was on the site; it was followed up by an e-mail. I do not get there via any links. Maybe one of you guys can try transferring $1 from your bank account to Paypal and see what happens.

Note: I just logged in to Paypal by putting www.paypal.com directly in the address bar. After logging in, the first page I see is the one warning me that I need to verify my identity before I can transfer money. Earlier today I used it to buy something with the credit card and had no problems. It was when I tried to do the bank transfer I ran into this issue. I believe I can still do everything else.

I also notice if you go into OVERVIEW, just under where it says WELCOME xxx, it lists your "account type" (personal), "status" (verified) and "account limits" (view limits). Anyone else have limits? 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My account type is "premier", status "verified", spending limit "lifted", withdrawal limit "lifted". 

I went through the same thing years ago. I think it had to do with my selling at the time, and I had to add a credit card number to the account. I used the debit card attached to the same checking account linked to Ebay. Problem solved.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe you have to be a premier member to transfer money from the bank to your PP account?

An easy way to tell if you cannot transfer money is to select the "Add Money" tab and look at the drop down menu. The only option I see is to get money through MoneyPak (more fees for PP) - the option for bank account is gone.

Now I just found out there is fee even if you transfer money from your Paypal balance or bank account as a gift. When did this happen? Is it only if transferring money to another currency?

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think this is anything new Joe. I think it's more like you reached a certain limit dollar-wise, be it spending or receiving. I know I ran into this a few years ago. I supplied them with the debit card number from the same checking account tied to my paypal and they were happy. By doing so, I basically let my bank provide the verification they wanted checked rather than letting paypal do it themselves. I have never had to put money into paypal, because anything required for a purchase that wasn't in my paypal automatically gets withdrawn out of my checking. 

Example. I buy a widget on Ebay for 7.50 shipped. My Paypal has a 4.00 available balance. The remaining 3.50 comes automatically from my checking. As long as my checking has the balance to cover, the whole payment is seamless and quick. If I goof up and the balance isn't in my checking, then it becomes messed up. 

This situation has happened to me once, and instead of it being a quick transaction, it becomes a slow "Echeck" payment, and the seller had to wait about 4-5 business days for my payment to clear. This goof up was my bank's fault, and the problem was corrected immediately, but once the Echeck process starts there's no stopping it. I had deposited cash in my checking to cover the purchase, but the teller accidentally put a hold on my deposit. 

As stated, I've never transferred funds into Paypal, because I've never needed to. As long as the funds are in the attached checking account, purchases are automatically funded. This goes for more than Eaby too. I can use my Paypal debit card as a charge card, and if the funds aren't available in my paypal account for a purchase (say the convenience store for gas), the balance is taken from my checking to complete the required payment. The key is having the funds in the back up account and available before committing to the purchase.

If you don't feel safe having a ton of money in that bank account, don't. Just make sure what is there is enough to cover your minimum balance and your purchases when you need to. (and make sure the funds are available!)


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

My understanding is it works as follows when you make a purchase or transfer funds to someone:

1. First, money is taken from your Paypal balance. This cannot be overriden.
2. If that is insufficient, you can choose to have the remaining money taken from your bank account or credit card.
3. If you choose bank account and there is not enough there, then the remaining balance is charged to the credit card.

I know there were limits put on personal account a few years ago, but doesn't it seem bizarre that you are allowed to transfer money from your bank account to anyone but yourself?

Like your recent post on Ebay Global Shipping being snuck in without real notice, once eBay bought Paypal it has been constantly playing around with all the rules trying to find ways to get more fees.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just got an email regarding paypal policy updates this AM. Since I don't have a corresponding message in my bay messages, I will assume it's a scam. Paypal will not send you an email without notifying you through Ebay also. Odds are this is unrelated, but ironic in it's timing. 

My "credit card" linked to my Paypal is the same debit card from my checking. There are the same limits as far as spending as the bank account limit on my checking. If the funds aren't there, the funds aren't there. I think it's just easier to access the needed funds one way vs. the other. It doesn't need to be a different credit line or account.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The message I got via e-mail is the same message I get if I select "View Limits" on the Paypal website. Nothing indicates I am being scammed. It seems my attempt to transfer money from the bank account triggered the e-mail.

I got another bizzare Paypal issue. I went online to a UK slot site for Scalextric and put together an order. I then selected to pay via Paypal. I get taken to the Paypal website and then get ths message:

"We're sorry, PayPal doesn't allow residents of United States to ship purchases to United Kingdom."

Does this tie in at all with you Global Shipping post? I am trying to buy from the UK and ship to the US, just the opposite of this message.

Odd. Very odd.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That UK one puzzle me too. I would contact the UK seller directly and see if it's a glitch on their end, and maybe make arrangements directly with them. It might be an issue with currency exchange or figuring shipping costs. Why it would re-direct to Paypal is beyond me. I don't think it has anything to do with Ebay's global shipping program. You're just having a bad week Joe! :freak:


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

I can verify that someting is up with PayPal. I tried to pay for a purchase with my credit card two days ago and PayPal will now not recognize it, even tho I used it several times in December. I had no choice but pay from my PayPal account. Customer service could not fix the issue nor explain why my card suddenly won't work.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That UK one puzzle me too. I would contact the UK seller directly and see if it's a glitch on their end, and maybe make arrangements directly with them. It might be an issue with currency exchange or figuring shipping costs. Why it would re-direct to Paypal is beyond me. I don't think it has anything to do with Ebay's global shipping program. You're just having a bad week Joe! :freak:


Like many sites, once you choose to pay via Paypal the site links you to Paypal with all the pertinent information already filled in. Much like when someone sends you a Paypal invoice. So that is nothing out of the ordinary. 

It also has nothing to do with shipping costs as those are already calculated in (and besides, shipping is free based on my order size).

I'm trying to contact the vendor via e-mail to see where the glitch resides.

Just to further make this bank withdrawl thing sillier, I was able to transfer money from my bank account to someone in the UK (with currency exchange). I just can't give myself money - unless I use MoneyPak (ka-ching!).

Yeah, it is a bad Paypal week.

Just as a test, if you go into Paypal and position the cursor over "Add Funds", do you see two options in the drop down menu - bank account and MoneyPak, or just MoneyPak?

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Add funds with mine is add money from Moneypak only. Moneypak is even worse than the fees! To add the funds you have already paid for with the Moneypak, you'll need to give them your SS# + more!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I highly recommend joining a Credit Union that has no minimums mumbo jumbo checking and/or savings accounts to do online transactions through. 
being limited to any number of electronic transfers per month is ridiculous.
there are better banks although regular banks change policy frequently and change hands nearly as often.
credit unions are regulated by their member base within federal guidelines and the board members are CU members. so, usually a CU gives better customer service.

I am certain there can be at least a million justified reasons why one would not at least investigate what a local Credit Union has to offer.
I can only give one reason why one should try.
I AM CHEAP .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great idea Al. I always forget credit unions for banking. I've got a decent one close by. My bank played the minimum balance/monthly direct deposit/or pay a service charge game last year. It wasn't but a few months later they changed requirements and I'm stuck with a 3.00 monthly fee. I will look into opening a new account with a CU next week. 3 bucks is 3 bucks I don't need to be handing over on the 15th of every month!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Maybe you have to be a premier member to transfer money from the bank to your PP account?
> 
> An easy way to tell if you cannot transfer money is to select the "Add Money" tab and look at the drop down menu. The only option I see is to get money through MoneyPak (more fees for PP) - the option for bank account is gone.
> 
> ...


I checked mine Add Money. Hovering over the button show MoneyPak, but if I click on the Add Money button it takes me to a page where I can add money from my bank account. It says confirmed after the name of my bank account.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just had an e-mail correspondance from a fellow hobbiest who mentioned he had the same problem with Paypal a while back. Even after giving them all the info they requested, and talking with them on the phone, his account remained limited.

Only after he deleted the account and created a new one did the problem disappear. Just gives you the warm fuzzies...don't it.

By the way, my account is listed as VERIFIED, yet the limits remain and I get reminded of it every time I log in to Paypal. Hasn't stopped me from doing anything other than moving money from my bank account into my Paypal account.

Joe


----------

